# Freehand offenen Pfad aus Fläche ausschneiden



## Tago (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

 ich stehe vor einem Problem. Ich habe ein Logo welches nur aus offenen Pfaden - also nichtgeschlossenen strichen besteht. Das ganze möchte ich jetzt aus eine Hintergrundfläche ausschneiden. Geht das überhaupt? Und wenn dann wie?

 Danke für Eure Antwort.

 Tago


----------



## _chefrocka (8. Februar 2005)

Soweit ich weiß geht das nicht.
Es sei denn, du führst bei allen einzelnen Strichen »Strich erweitern« aus, so dass jeder Strick eine Vektorfläche ist. Diese Flächen könntest du dann vereinen zu einer Fläche. Problem an der Sache: du hast nur eine Outline-Form, was du vermutlich nicht haben möchtest.
Versuche doch die Striche zusammenzufügen zu einer geschlossenen Form. Oder du zeichnest die Striche noch einmal mit der Feder nach (aber so, dass es eine geschlossene Form ergibt  ;-]). Dann wählst du deine neue Form an, wählst zusätzlich den Hintergrund an und klickst unter -> Xtras -> Pfadoperationen und da auf -> Öffnung.


----------



## Tago (8. Februar 2005)

Ja, danke für die Antwort. Es geht anscheind wirklich nicht.
 Ich habe jetzt folgendes gemacht. 

 Die Striche kopiert und leicht versetzt danebengesetzt.
 Dann immer zwei gleiche Striche "verbunden" und Pfad - "geschlossen angewählt.
 Mit der selben Farbe gefüllt und dann die Outline weggenommen.
 An einigen Stellen ein bisschen nachbearbeitet - perfekt.

 Dann konnte ich es auch aus der Form ausscheiden mit "Öffnung"


----------

